# Extremely new user--help with D-Link wireless network card

## adlaiff6

I've just started using Gentoo (literally--my friend helped me set it up yesterday), and once I thought I had it set up well enough, I brought it home, where instead of using the ethernet cable connection straight to the motherboard (eth0), I have to use the wireless card I had been using with XP.  I can, of course, temporarily move it closer to my router and plug it in directly, but I'll eventually need the wireless card to work, so now would be a great time for that to happen.  I couldn't find a solution on the forums that was simple enough for me to be able to adapt to my situation, so if you can help me out and assume I know nothing, that would be fantastic.

What I know is this, and let me know if there's anything I should run and copy here also:

lspci says the card's chip is an Atheros AR5005G, which, according to google, uses the madwifi drivers.  IIRC, I've tried emerging madwifi-tools, sys-apps/baselayout-X.X.X, and linux-wlan-ng (I think it was called--something along those lines), but I don't really know what to do with them now that they're there.  madwifi needed the documentation for sharutils, the version of which it was trying to get didn't exist on any mirrors at which I looked (I've been downloading tar.gz's on this computer and then moving them to /usr/portage/distfiles to get things to emerge right), so I only emerged the madwifi-tools part.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## wynn

If you haven't got internet access, it's going to be a bit difficult.

It would probably be better to *Quote:*   

> temporarily move it closer to my router and plug it in directly

  so you can emerge the bits you need.

The information below includes setting up your ethernet connection â your friend may already have done this so, if something containg the string "eth0" (net.eth0, dhcpcd_eth0) conflicts with what you've got, ignore what appears here and stay with what you've got.

Here it is using an Open System   :Surprised:  , yes, the only security is a list of allowed MAC addresses.

The card is a DLink DWL-G520. The wireless bits and pieces installed are

```
* net-misc/dhcpcd 2.0.5

* net-wireless/madwifi-ng  0.0.1531.20060427

* net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools 0.0.1531.20060427

* net-wireless/wireless-tools 28

* app-arch/sharutils 4.2.1-r11

* sys-apps/baselayout 1.11.15-r3

* net-wireless/wpa_supplicant 0.4.9

```

sharutils is needed to unpack the binary blob in madwifi-ng, baselayout-1.11.15-r3 (you may have the same one) supports wireless, wpa_supplicant allows you to set up WEP or WPA/PSK &c.

dhcpcd is used here, your friend may have set up one of the others, net-misc/dhcp, net-misc/udhcp or net-misc/pump.

No linux-wlan-ng so I can't tell you how to set it up.

In /etc/init.d you will have to make symbolic links

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0

ln -s net.lo net.ath0
```

In /etc/conf.d you will need a net file containing something like

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-d"

wpa_supplicant_wifi0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

dhcpcd_ath0="-d"

```

In /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 you will need the module for your ethernet card (your friend may have done this for you) but the kernel will load ath-pci for the Atheros wireless card automatically.

To check that you have got all the ingredients, you can either look in /var/lib/portage/world (easiest) or 

```
emerge app-portage/gentoolkit
```

 and use (for example)

```
equery list dhcp
```

 which will output something like

```
[ Searching for package 'dhcp' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-misc/dhcp-3.0.3-r9 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5 (0)

```

 You will also, eventually, need a config file for wpa_supplicant but that seems to be enough to give a few error messages   :Smile:  . Please try it and report back with the results.

If you want to show the output from somthing that has (or might have) failed, please put it in <code> brackets: select the text and then click on the "Code" button in the BBCode list to the right of "Message Body".

P.S. There are some resources you might find helpful: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4 "Wireless Networking"

and you may be lucky and find your laptop in http://gentoo-wiki.com/Index:Hardware

----------

## adlaiff6

Well, it's quite heavy, so I think I'll stick with my USB portaging for now, but thanks for all the help.  I'll try it and come back if there are any problems.

EDIT2: First question answered.

EDIT: Another thing, iwconfig is not recognized as a command by my machine.  Is this a new change or a problem, should I be worried about it, and how would I fix it, depending on the previous two responses?

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> One question, in /etc/init.d, wouldn't
> 
> ```
> ln -s net.lo net.eth0
> 
> ...

  Sorry, I should have been clearer â if you already have the net.eth0 symlink as above then there is no need to do it again. In answer to your question, you will get

```
# ls -l net.eth0

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2006-06-25 10:41 net.eth0 -> net.lo*

# ln -s net.lo net.etho

l# ls -l net.eth0

0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2006-06-25 10:41 net.eth0 -> net.lo*
```

 that is, it doesn't do anything â silently   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Another thing, iwconfig is not recognized as a command by my machine.

 

```
# equery belongs /sbin/iwconfig

[ Searching for file(s) /sbin/iwconfig in *... ]

net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 (/sbin/iwconfig)
```

 If you want it, you will have to emerge wireless-tools. However, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4 (I've just started reading it   :Embarassed:  ) says

 *Quote:*   

> 4.a. Introduction
> 
> Currently we support wireless setup either by wireless-tools or wpa_supplicant. The important thing to remember is that you configure for wireless networks on a global basis and not an interface basis.
> 
> wpa_supplicant is the best choice, but it does not support all drivers. For a list of supported drivers, read the wpa_supplicant site. Also, wpa_supplicant can currently only connect to SSID's that you have configured for.
> ...

 

wpa_supplicant does support Atheros cards.

So (a) you shouldn't need wireless tools, contrary to the list of ingredients (b) we now both know about linux-wlan-ng   :Smile:  â not a good choice

----------

## adlaiff6

Thanks again.  So far, this is what I've done:

```
 # emerge net-misc/dhcpcd net-wireless/madwifi-ng net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools net-wireless/wireless-tools app-arch/sharutils sys-apps/baselayout net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

 # ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.ath0
```

Edited /etc/conf.d/net to include

```
dhcpcd_eth0="-d"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi" # For Atheros based cards

dhcpcd_ath0="-d"
```

Upon running

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start
```

I get the following error:

```
* Caching service dependencies ...                             [ ok ]

* Starting ath0

*   Bringing up ath0

*     dhcp

*       network interface ath0 does not exist

*       Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)       [ !! ]
```

Furthermore, in accordance with the advice of my friend, I tried and got the following:

```
 # modprobe ath-pci

FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
```

----------

## wynn

I forgot something: after making the symlink

```
ln -s net.lo net.ath0
```

 you should run

```
rc-update add net.ath0 default
```

This doesn't solve your problem though.

Could you run

```
depmod -a

grep ath_pci /lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-rX/modules.dep
```

 I think you may be running a 2.6.16 kernel, you can find out by

```
uname -r
```

 and then replace "-rX" in the "grep" argument by the number in the uname output.

You should get something like

```
/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3/net/ath_pci.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3/net/ath_rate_sample.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3/net/wlan.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3/net/ath_hal.ko
```

 your kernel name will be different.

Could you add the line

```
PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage
```

 to /etc/make.conf and then 

```
mkdir /var/log/portage
```

 This will put a copy of the emerge output into this directory. The file names will look like

```
3429-madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427.log
```

Could you then rerun 

```
emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng
```

 and post the output saved in the file? Two files are produced for every package emerged, one contains the results of the compilation, it's usually a long one, and the other just contains notices and is quite short â it may even be zero length.

It can't be working otherwise it would install ath_pci.ko where modprobe can find it.

----------

## adlaiff6

Yup, I already did

```
 # rc-update add net.ath0 default
```

but thanks.

Running

```
 # depmod -a

 # grep ath_pci /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3TROGDOR/modules.dep
```

produces no output whatsoever.  Yes, I appended TROGDOR to my kernel name. =D

EDIT: After the recompile, it produces:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo.r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!/net/ath_pci.ko: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo.r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!/net/ath_rate_sample.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo.r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!/net/wlan.ko /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo.r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!/net/ath_hal.ko
```

The output into that file, from the last bit, is this: 

net-wireless:madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427:20060718-125526.log

```
 [32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.17-gentoo-r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/amrr/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/onoe/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Converting madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427 ...

The following settings will be used for compilation:

TARGET       : x86_64-elf

OS           : linux

ARCH         : amd64

BUS          : PCI

KERNELRELEASE: 2.6.17-gentoo-r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!

KERNELPATH   : /usr/src/linux

KERNELCONF   : /usr/src/linux/.config

MODULEPATH   : /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!/net

KMODSUF      : ko

if [ -d .svn ]; then \

   ver=`svnversion -nc . | sed -e 's/^[^:]*://;s/[A-Za-z]//'`; \

elif [ -s SNAPSHOT ]; then \

   ver=`sed -e '/^Revision: */!d;s///;q' SNAPSHOT`; \

else \

   ver=`date +%F`; \

fi; \

echo "#define SVNVERSION \"$ver\"" > svnversion.h

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing ath_hal module

/usr/bin/uudecode -o hal.obj ./../hal/public/x86_64-elf.hal.o.uu

cp -f ./../hal/public/x86_64-elf.opt_ah.h opt_ah.h

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/../symbols modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/ah_osdep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/hal.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/ath_hal.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

cp -f hal.obj hal.o

rm -f ath_hal.o ath_hal.ko ath_hal.mod.c ath_hal.mod.o

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/../symbols modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/ath_hal.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/ath_hal.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_hal/ath_hal.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing wlan module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211 MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/../symbols modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/if_media.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_beacon.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_crypto.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_none.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_input.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_node.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_output.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_power.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_proto.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_scan.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_wireless.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_linux.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_monitor.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_acl.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_ccmp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_scan_ap.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_scan_sta.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_tkip.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_crypto_wep.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/ieee80211_xauth.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_wep.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_tkip.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_ccmp.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_acl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_xauth.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_scan_sta.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_scan_ap.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_acl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_ccmp.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_scan_ap.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_scan_sta.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_tkip.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_wep.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_xauth.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_acl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_ccmp.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_scan_ap.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_scan_sta.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_tkip.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_wep.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/net80211/wlan_xauth.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing ath_rate_sample module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/../../symbols modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/sample.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_computetxtime" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath_rate/sample/ath_rate_sample.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing ath_pci module

make -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath MODVERDIR=/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/../symbols modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/if_ath.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/if_ath_pci.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

WARNING: "ath_hal_getwirelessmodes" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_setupxtxdesc" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_newstate" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_txnode" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getrssi" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_chan2mode" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_encap" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dturbo_switch" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_init_channels" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_findrate" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_node_init" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_state_name" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_chan2ieee" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_mark_dfs" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_announce" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_start_running" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_media_status" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input_all" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wme_acnames" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_create_vap" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_send_qosnulldata" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_node_cleanup" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_probe" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ibss_merge" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_iterate_nodes" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_getcfframe" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_alloc" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_miss" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_media_change" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_delkey" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_note" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_cipher_none" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_detach" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_stop_running" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_mhz2ieee" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dfs_test_return" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ioctl_create_vap" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_dump_pkt" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_setkey" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_crypto_newkey" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_hal_computetxtime" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_newassoc" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input_monitor" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_free_node" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ifdetach" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_vap_setup" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ether_sprintf" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_rxnode" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_find_channel" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_beacon_update" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "_ath_hal_attach" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_ifattach" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_input" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_encap" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ath_rate_tx_complete" [/var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427/ath/ath_pci.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3'

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427

>>> Install madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427 into /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/image/ category net-wireless

 [32;01m*[0m Installing ath_hal module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing wlan module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing wlan_acl module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing wlan_ccmp module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing wlan_tkip module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing wlan_wep module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing wlan_xauth module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing wlan_scan_sta module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing wlan_scan_ap module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing ath_rate_sample module

 [32;01m*[0m Installing ath_pci module

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing file for modules.d ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Completed installing madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427 into /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427/image/

man:

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

 [32;01m*[0m Removing old ath_rate modules

 [32;01m*[0m Updating module dependencies for 2.6.17-gentoo-r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!! ...

[A[72C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Adding module to moduledb.

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m Interfaces (athX) are now automatically created upon loading the ath_pci

 [32;01m*[0m module.

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m The type of the created interface can be controlled through the 'autocreate'

 [32;01m*[0m module parameter.

 [32;01m*[0m 

 [32;01m*[0m If you use net-wireless/wpa_supplicant or net-wireless/hostapd with madwifi

 [32;01m*[0m you should remerge them now.

 [32;01m*[0m 

```

net-wireless:madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427:20060718-125543.log

```
 [32;01m*[0m Removing net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427 from moduledb.

```

EDIT: Also, after making a few changes to my kernel, I recompiled it and rebooted.  Now, this happens:

```
 # /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start

* Starting ath0

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on ath0 ...

*   configuration file /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf not found!            [ !! ]
```

So it would seem that in my rechecking of configuration files, something went right and ath0 works now, but I need help configuring wpa_supplicant.  I also somehow don't have /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example, as http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup seems to think I should.

EDIT2: Looking at the wpa_supplicant -h output, I ran and got:

```
 # wpa_supplicant -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Unsupported driver 'madwifi'.

```

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> I also somehow don't have /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example, as http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup seems to think I should. 

 

You will probably find it at

```
/usr/share/doc/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9/wpa_supplicant.conf.example.gz
```

Something else I forgot: in order to configure your router won't you need an ethernet connection to it? I have read warnings about trying to configure a wireless router or access point over the wireless link.

To get wpa_supplicant working, you will need to set up your router for WPA with a pre-shared key.

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Unsupported driver 'madwifi'. 
```

 Thanks! I hadn't got that far in the book myself   :Smile: 

Running 

```
wpa_supplicant -h
```

 here gives (edited)

```
wpa_supplicant v0.4.9

Copyright (c) 2003-2006, Jouni Malinen <jkmaline@cc.hut.fi> and contributors

...

drivers:

  hostap = Host AP driver (Intersil Prism2/2.5/3)

  prism54 = Prism54.org driver (Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo)

  madwifi = MADWIFI 802.11 support (Atheros, etc.)

  atmel = ATMEL AT76C5XXx (USB, PCMCIA)

  wext = Linux wireless extensions (generic)

  ndiswrapper = Linux ndiswrapper

  ipw = Intel ipw2100/2200 driver

  wired = wpa_supplicant wired Ethernet driver
```

 so madwifi support is in this version.

I have cobbled together a wpa_supplicant.conf from the example, run your command and got

```
# wpa_supplicant -Dmadwifi -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Line 487: unknown EAP method 'SIM'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 487: failed to parse eap 'SIM'.

Line 490: failed to parse network block.

Line 533: unknown EAP method 'FAST'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 533: failed to parse eap 'FAST'.

Line 539: failed to parse network block.

Line 544: unknown EAP method 'FAST'

You may need to add support for this EAP method during wpa_supplicant

build time configuration.

See README for more information.

Line 544: failed to parse eap 'FAST'.

Line 550: failed to parse network block.

Failed to read read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'.
```

 Taking out all the EAP network blocks it is now running happily timing out in block after block as the access point hasn't been set up.

The above (all of it) is just to say that it doesn't give your error: the version here is 0.4.9, what version do you have?

----------

## adlaiff6

Well, according to http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_wg511t (see Temporary Warning), I need a different version of wpa_supplicant (0.4.5).  Right now, I have 0.5.4.  I accidentally did 'emerge -C' on madwifi-ng instead of wpa_supplicant to get the other version (D'oh!) and now I've got a new problem, which is that I get:

```
 # emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng net-wireless madwifi-ng-tools

...

...

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools-0.0.1531.20060427 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1545:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 940:   Called src_compile

  madwifi-ng-tools-0.0.1531.20060427.ebuild, line 39:   Called die

!!! emake tools failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

I did go after wpa_supplicant though, and got, from the instructions of the site I linked to above:

```
 # emerge =net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.5

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.5".

```

Seems like that would be the end of my troubles, once I get madwifi-ng back, and the different version of wpa_supplicant, aside from configuring it, which shouldn't be terribly hard.  This is the wpa_supplicant.conf file I'm going off of.  What I need is to be able to connect to the network I've already got, which is as follows:

SSID: default

Channel: 6

Authentication: Open System

WEP: Enabled

WEP Encryption: 128Bit

Key Type: HEX

Key 1: <you don't get to see this, but it's 26 characters long if that's important>

My biggest concern is how to use WEP encryption, because I don't want to have to fix all the other network connections in the house after changing to a WPA encryption.  I know wpa_supplicant should be able to do this, but which sample configuration should I use?

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> Well, according to http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_wg511t (see Temporary Warning), I need a different version of wpa_supplicant (0.4.5). Right now, I have 0.5.4.

  0.5.4 is masked as unstable, I think the wiki is out of date. The earliest version of wpa_supplicant in portage here (emerge --sync every morning) is 

```
* net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

     Available versions:  0.4.7 0.4.8 0.4.9 ~0.5.4

     Installed:           0.4.9
```

 0.4.7 â I think you should go for 0.4.9 if 0.5.4 is causing you grief.

If you haven't got madwifi-ng back, try emerging it alone. I don't know what the -tools are for, I've never used them, everything has worked without tweaking.

In your candidate wpa_supplicant.conf, you have uncommented the OpenSC stuff. Unless you are using Smart Cards, I don't think you'll need it.

What I would suggest for your wpa_supplicant.conf (after having looked at the one at the URl you gave) is:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

# Shared WEP key connection (no WPA, no IEEE 802.1X)

network={

   ssid="default"

   key_mgmt=NONE

   wep_key0=0123456789abcdef0123456789a

   wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

 You probably don't need eapol_version but it isn't doing any harm (I think).

----------

## adlaiff6

Well, it seems I need madwifi-ng-tools, emerge says so when I package.mask it and emerge madwifi-ng or wpa_supplicant.

I think I might have found where emerge fails:

```
 # emerge madwifi-ng wpa_supplicant

...

...

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/madwifi-ng-tools-0.0.1531.20060427/work/madwifi-ng-r1531-20060427 ...

/bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!/build: No such file or directory

Makefile.inc:95: *** /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!/build is missing, please set KERNELPATH.  Stop.

...

(and then the error message I already posted)
```

To me, it seems like a much bigger problem that would effect pretty much any emerge, and it seems to have happened when I recompiled the kernel.  What I did was this:

```
 # cd /usr/src/linux/

 # make menuconfig

(made changes)

 # make

 # make modules_install

 # mount /boot

 # cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3-new
```

and then edited /boot/grub/grub.conf to include a new entry for the new kernel.

After seeing that error, I went to try to fix it, and after mucking about with ln for a while and learning how to actually use it, I got

```
 # cd /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3-TROGFOR_THE_BURNINATOR\!\!\!\!/

 # ls -l

total 48

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   36 Jul 18 11:23 build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3-new/

...

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   31 Jul 18 11:10 source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3
```

To me, it looks like I still didn't get the link right, since the build points to a grey directory with a slash after it, and the one that I didn't change, that was right all along pointed to a blue directory with no slash, and it's not r3-new.  Help...?

----------

## adlaiff6

Well, I restarted into the original kernel, and it let me install wpa_supplicant (along with madwifi-ng and madwifi-ng-tools, which are apparently prerequisites of wpa_supplicant), and then when I restarted into the new kernel, everything worked fine, including both the network and emerge.  Hmm.

Whatever.  Thanks for all your help.

----------

## wynn

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /bin/sh: line 0: cd: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r3-TROGDOR_THE_BURNINATOR!!!!/build: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

  The only time I've come across this "build" symlink is with the RedHat/Fedora distro:

```
# ls -alFs /mnt/fc-root/lib/modules/2.6.16-1.2111_FC5smp/

total 1176

  8 drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   4096 2006-05-20 15:41 ./

  8 drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 2006-06-23 19:57 ../

  4 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     51 2006-05-20 15:40 build -> ../../../usr/src/kernels/2.6.16-1.2111_FC5-smp-i686

  8 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 2006-05-05 02:47 extra/

  8 drwxr-xr-x 10 root root   4096 2006-05-20 15:40 kernel/

244 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root 239351 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.alias

  8 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root     69 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.ccwmap

252 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root 249512 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.dep

  8 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root    813 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.ieee1394map

  8 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root    206 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.inputmap

 16 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root  11851 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.isapnpmap

188 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root 182281 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.pcimap

  8 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root    799 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.seriomap

112 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root 104213 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.symbols

284 -rw-rw-r--  1 root root 279653 2006-05-20 15:41 modules.usbmap

  4 lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      5 2006-05-20 15:40 source -> build

  8 drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   4096 2006-05-05 02:47 updates/

```

 where, as you can see, it points to the kernel source.

In  

```
# cd /usr/src/linux/

 # make menuconfig

(made changes)

 # make

 # make modules_install

 # mount /boot

 # cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r3-new
```

 you should probably also have

```
cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.17-gentoo-r3-new
```

 it seems that the kernel can manage without its list of symbols and their addresses but anything (?) creating a kernel module appears to need it.

----------

